# Pink Floyd's The Wall faceless student



## oddsock (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello!

I'm going to try and make one of these faceless student masks from the The Wall. Pretty basic mask, but not something I've tried to do before. From what I've read I think I need some kind of spray foam latex stuff? It looks like maybe they burned the holes in them, or is that painted on? Does latex burn like that?

You can see the masks in the music video for Another Brick in the Wall, easy to find.

Found this on Youtube - shows the mask close up!





Any suggestions?


----------



## oddsock (Oct 22, 2010)

Naturally, need to work out a school boy outfit to really sell it....


----------

